# Best introductory beans?



## risky (May 11, 2015)

I'm looking for recommendations. What I mean by the title is, something that is forgiving to a newbie like myself with exceptionally poor technique but at the same time offers easily discernible flavours etc.

Whilst I'm trying to improve my technique with every shot, I'm also trying to improve my palate in order to try and recognise all the different flavours.

A bean which requires the perfect shot in order to release subtle flavours isn't much use to someone who is probably never going to achieve said perfect shot.

My first thoughts was something like HasBean's InMyMug, but would I be better sticking with one bean and trying to master it?

I'm using a Gaggia Classic and a Baratza Encore if that will affect your recommendations.

Or maybe you think I'm completely off track? Any advice welcome!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I would suggest sticking to one, inexpensive bean while you master the art of pulling a shot.

Depends on how dark you like your roast but Italian Job by Rave is poss one of the cheapest good quality blends out there and as it's based on 'traditional' espresso, you should know what it should taste like.

Experimenting with lighter roasts can be confusing as sour type discriptors can hide the fact that your shots are indeed sour!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Try this one...

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america/products/bolivia-uchumachi-washed

Found it really easy to dial in and the notes were spot on, not expensive either.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Along with Raves IJ as mentioned, I started out with their Signature Blend. Found it very easy to use without really having a clue what I was doing.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Are u wanting a bean as neat espresso?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Are u wanting a bean as neat espresso?


I only drink espresso if that's what you mean. I don't do milk based coffee drinks myself but may occasionally make them for guests/family members.

Thanks for the recommendations so far.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

risky said:


> I only drink espresso if that's what you mean. I don't do milk based coffee drinks myself but may occasionally make them for guests/family members.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations so far.


My preference wouldn't be a blend with respect robusta in it then .....

( Italian job )

Try froggys tip or extract original or squaremile red brick or small batxh throwback. .sweet , easy to work with but tasty blends that are good as espressos too.


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

Buy anything and I mean anything from Coffee Compass and you won't go wrong, I've bought about 8kg of beans from them in the past two months and had one, yes one, sink shot.

The Italian Mocha blend, which I've just started using is practically idiot proof to use and it produces fantastic coffee with absolutely no bitterness, wonderfull in milk and just as good as an espresso with a really nice sweet taste and mouthfeel.

Gusto Gold blend is just fantastic as is Brighton Lanes, Java Jampit, Mystery beans 2, I'm not so keen on the Sweet Bourbon though but they're okay and a lot of people on here like those beans however you really can't mess any of CC's beans up with grinding too course or too fine or whatever else you do to them.

Prices are pretty decent too what with the forum discount and if you buy two kilos at a time then they work out at about £16.50 a kilo delivered or about £8 inc delivery per 500g bag of beans.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

For Compass - not opened it yet; but they have a Cuban Serrano.

Last year when Rave did it, it was a real player.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I would also recommend Coffee Compass as easy to work with beans, very forgiving. So much choice available, have a read of the tasting notes and choose something you like.

Any questions, just get in touch with Richard who is very helpful and super friendly.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice guys. Lots of good coffees to work through!


----------

